# Anyone have experience with pastry production?



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi!

I just started selling pastries at the Farmers Market.
It has been really fun by now!

My question for you is....what would you do if you want to make the patries ready for
6:00 AM. Would you bake all night? would you bake at the evening before?

I'm doing my first steps in the world of catering and I'm really curious what people do!
I make French Pastries and also muffins, cookies, yeast european style pastries....

Thanks and looking forward to be active here!!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Make what I could prior to that morning....cookies, biscotti, etc.

Have everything prepped the day before.
1) fillings made
2) muffins ready to be mixed and baked that morning
3) doughs either refrigerated or ready to go......
4) all equipment lined up, so walk in the door turn on the lights and ovens.....start rockin' and rollin'.
In the early morning I just want to assemble and bake off, or mix/scoop/bake, or pull out of the fridge and bake off.

If you are selling coffee cake by the piece, see if making it the evening prior makes a big difference.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Muffins ready to be mixed- this is my question...
I know that it doesn't do any good if you let your mix wait for hours.
Do you mean- prepare all the materials and then come to mix them or
make the batter?
agree that biscotti or cookies I can make the night before.
The only problem is with these yeast pastries- unless I freeze them before time and
the pound cakes- muffins.
make my financiers a day before, put them in molds so they are ready to bake.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

have dry ingredients in a bowl and liquid ready to go.....so all you have to do is add them, mix and scoop in the morning.

I'm assuming you have multiple ovens at your disposal.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes I have. I'm doing it from a certified kitchen that i'm renting.
I will give it a try this time and see how it goes.Thank you!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

the professional pastry thread may give you more responses.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have had success pre-mixing muffin batter completely, portioning it in the muffin papers the night before, then just baking in the morning. The batter has held well for 3-4 days. The next time you make muffins, set aside enough batter for 1 or 2, then hold them for a day before baking and see if this works for you. It is a great time saver and since I had to be to work by 4am anyway, it was a big help.
There are also some pound cake and coffee cake batters that can be held as well, you just have to experiment.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

For French pastry I'd do all my components separately and then assemble the morning I needed them. For example for millefeuilles...make pastry cream...roll out and bake puff pastry. Next morning...assemble. 

I don't like to bake all night....my brain works best in the morning. So I would prep everything the night before and then go in and do my bake at 3 am for a 6 am delivery. 

What type of yeast do you use for your yeast pastries? If you use fresh cake yeast you can make your doughs the night before and allow them to cold proof in the cooler over night then shape and bake in the morning. I do that with all my croissants and sticky buns, etc. Works great.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for all your helpful advices!!!

Yeast cakes- I do Croissants or rugala but I just make it the day before.


----------

